

Facebook/Instagram: When your favorite app sells out - ryandvm
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/04/facebook-and-instagram-when-your-favorite-app-sells-out.html

======
b4c0n
They lost me after the huge PHP bashing.

Preference over programming languages has no place in an article not intended
to be about programming language preference.

